# Cichla temensis



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is my bud, hes allways following me around.. hes very social and loves making my fingers food.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

What is that orange fish?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow awsome specimen,jags and oscar together! any aggression between the big guys?Do the Jaguars pair up??


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> What is that orange fish?


 is an Albino Oscar...


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

the Temensis is beautiful...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ive never seen an albino oscar that orange! Maybe its just the angle..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ive never seen an albino oscar that orange! Maybe its just the angle..


 hes more red. the flash blured his color out










There is no aggression in my 2000gallon. that male jag you see is a little pushy with the female but thats it..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> What is that orange fish?


 an elbyno fire oscar


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I wish I had a 2000 gallon pond








very nice


----------

